# My findings on benefits for single mothers



## scared1

Right ladies i said i would post what i found out so here i go - i was like getting blood from a stone but at least i have rough figures in my head (based on this years figures EED is april 09):

Basically i'm not entitled to SMP so after giving up work i would get per week:

£117.18 Maternity allowance from the Jobcentre (!) for 39 weeks
£18.80 Child Benefit
£21.00 Child tax credit 

Also:
£500.00 Maternity Grant (claim after birth wen i'm getting Mat. Allowance) 
100% of my council tax paid (might differ if BD pays matenance)

ALSO: i'm also allowed to work for 10 days during that Maternity allowance and not lose anything,a nd after 13 weeks they may pay the interest on my mortgage

******************************************************
After that if i don't go back to work i can get weekly:

£60.50 income support
£18.80 Child Benefit
£21.00 Child Tax Credit
£182.31 Housing Benefit (if private rented accomodation)

ALSO: Council tax paid, £25 heating allowance if temp drops

*******************************************************
If i get a part time job of less that 16 hours a week and min wage i would also get working tax credit and childcare vouchers (up to 80% of the total cost) but i may have to pay a bit towards my council tax

Hope that might help someone else made me feel better


----------



## Luhweez

Jesus thats alot! very helpful though !


----------



## oxSarahxo

The amount of "Housing Benefit" all depends on age.

Under 25, if privately rented its called Local Housing Allowance and max is £55 a week. I asked the benefits office what the max a person could get was and they told me exactly that.

It goes up for 25+.

It's still called Housing Benefit if a place is Council Rented.



Don't shoot the messenger, just saying what I was told lol :)


----------



## xJG30

Also not everyone gets the maternity allowance/grant thing.. it depends on your circumstances :)


----------



## sweetsammi

> If i get a part time job of less that 16 hours a week and min wage i would also get working tax credit and childcare vouchers (up to 80% of the total cost) but i may have to pay a bit towards my council tax

Hello, I'm confused as I went to the jobcentre yesterday and was told I could not claim working tax credit or childcare vouchers unless I worked OVER 16 hours a week. :wacko:

Problem is u dont qualify for income support if u work over 16 hours :( x


----------



## missjacey44

oxSarahxo said:


> The amount of "Housing Benefit" all depends on age.
> 
> Under 25, if privately rented its called Local Housing Allowance and max is £55 a week. I asked the benefits office what the max a person could get was and they told me exactly that.
> 
> It goes up for 25+.
> 
> It's still called Housing Benefit if a place is Council Rented.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger, just saying what I was told lol :)

I get full housing benefit.. did so when i was 17 then started working and obviously had to pay but now im out of work i get full housing benefit and council tax paid for me.

Im confused now!


----------



## scared1

hmm - well i got as much out of them as i could and they did say they thought there was a way the housing officer could help me keep my mortgage on - which was a surprise as i thought you could only go thru DWP and get interest payments - i have an appointment on the 6th to suss it out

the maternity grant is on your circ's but they advised me to apply a month after the baby is born as i will be on all the benefits - i wouldn't qualifiy if i did it before..


----------



## Ema

Your best bet is going to the job centre and booking an appointment with a lone parent adviser, my friend did this when she was 20 weeks preg. And they worked out everything for her and printed out a copy so she knew where she stood on the financial front. So your best doing that as they input personal information rather than across the board information so its worked out exactly to what YOUR entitled too :) XxX


----------



## thelilbump

Just thought i'd mention on the maternity allowance thing if you're entitled to it, thats the maximum you'll get paid. What they do is work out your average weekly earnings from a 13 week test period, then minus 10% and thats how they work out how much to pay you each week.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Are you sure that child tax credit is right? I know I have 3 children, but up until my OH moved in when I was getting the £60 income support I was also getting £135 child tax credit a week, which works out at £45 for each child..


----------



## fairywings

I agree with Ju-Bubbs about the child tax credit, if u will be getting income support and child benefit u will be entitled to the full amount of Child Tax Credit which is 60 odd a week. It goes down to 45 or 49 or something when they r one. That is what my letter said when I was on Income support and Child Benefit.

Also about the Housing Benefit, I know that if u r a single parent (of any age) you will get it all paid. I have a partner and only get so much paid. and you only get so much paid when you turn 25, which I think someone else said.

But single parents get it all paid no matter their age, my sister does and she is 31.


----------



## scared1

With the child tax credit apparently they will take into account that when i apply i will be on benefit but unfortunatley they also take into account what i earn April 2008 - April 2009 which is a bit naf seeing as i'm paid by the hour and have been working 50 hour weeks to bring all my debts down

It so frustrating, i tell you what when i win the euro lottery tonight i'm going to set up my own centre for people in my situation that have links to the government agencies so i can get real facts and figures its stupid - going into the unknown is terrible for a single expectant mother and a worry they can do without and my blooming citizens advice centre is only open 11 - 2, 2 days a week - so i'd loose a days pay to go and see them

Rant over


----------



## fairywings

I would not worry, easy to say I know, cause it will get sorted one way or another and if not straight away then you will be backpaid to the day your baby is born no matter what u r claiming. It will all work itself out, took 2 months for mine to be sorted but got over a grand backpaid which helped catch up. Some way you will figure it out. :)

Good luck.


----------



## missjacey44

scared1 said:


> It so frustrating, i tell you what when i win the euro lottery tonight i'm going to set up my own centre for people in my situation that have links to the government agencies so i can get real facts and figures its stupid - going into the unknown is terrible for a single expectant mother and a worry they can do without and my blooming citizens advice centre is only open 11 - 2, 2 days a week - so i'd loose a days pay to go and see them
> 
> Rant over

do you not have a local jobcentre hun? they are open mon-fri and thats where iv always gone for any help and advice for benefits and stuff. They are always very helpfull and you can use the phones for free if they cant tell you one thing they will give you a number of someone who can.


----------



## Wobbles

oxSarahxo said:


> *The amount of "Housing Benefit" all depends on age.*

Housing benefit is different now and is based on income & bedrooms if your only entitled to 2 bedrooms they only pay for 2 even if you have 3.

It's not long been a 'new rule' - fair rent or something like that (LHA rates)

Check it out:
https://lha-direct.therentservice.gov.uk/Secure/Default.aspx


----------



## scared1

yeah they told me that my issue is that i've got my own place - no offence to anyone but i've struggled and done my best to pay my mortgage over the last 7 years taking on 2 or 3 jobs when times were hard and now i feel i'm being penalized for it a little bit its upsetting me a bit i moved out of private rental 6 years ago and i was so pleased to have got on the ladder :-(


----------



## fairywings

Wobbles said:


> oxSarahxo said:
> 
> 
> *The amount of "Housing Benefit" all depends on age.*
> 
> Housing benefit is different now and is based on income & bedrooms if your only entitled to 2 bedrooms they only pay for 2 even if you have 3.
> 
> It's not long been a 'new rule' - fair rent or something like that (LHA rates)
> 
> Check it out:
> https://lha-direct.therentservice.gov.uk/Secure/Default.aspxClick to expand...

Yeah that is true, I forgot that, we only got an increase on Housing Benefit once the second room was occupied. Forgot about that! The full rent being paid is provided all rooms are used. lol


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Wobbles said:


> oxSarahxo said:
> 
> 
> *The amount of "Housing Benefit" all depends on age.*
> 
> Housing benefit is different now and is based on income & bedrooms if your only entitled to 2 bedrooms they only pay for 2 even if you have 3.
> 
> It's not long been a 'new rule' - fair rent or something like that (LHA rates)
> 
> Check it out:
> https://lha-direct.therentservice.gov.uk/Secure/Default.aspxClick to expand...

What if you have a 2 bedroom but entitled to/desperately NEED atleast a 3bed? will they pay all your rent plus extra to build an extension? :rofl:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

scared1 said:


> yeah they told me that my issue is that i've got my own place - no offence to anyone but i've struggled and done my best to pay my mortgage over the last 7 years taking on 2 or 3 jobs when times were hard and now i feel i'm being penalized for it a little bit its upsetting me a bit i moved out of private rental 6 years ago and i was so pleased to have got on the ladder :-(

I know doesn't feel very nice to do, but do you not have family you can ask to help you out with your mortguage till you can get back to work?


----------

